# Air Power in the cold war



## NightHawk (Oct 16, 2004)

Well i wached this show about the RAF in the cold war, So i wanted to know more about air power in the cold war,so all info about planes of the cold war will be welcomed, Esppecialy bombers,
and i heard thet the russians had flown a nuclear powerd bomber, but the crew died because of lak or protaction from rediation


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 16, 2004)

well the british bomber force was made up of the Avro 698 Vulcan, Vickers Valiant and handly page victor, known as the "V Bomber force", there's lots of info around on them so they should be easy to find..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey nighthawk, this website is called WWIIaircraft, not COLDWARaircraft. Please post non-WWII related topics in the OFF-TOPIC/Misc forum in future please.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 16, 2004)

America tested and successfully flew the N-1, a modified B-36 powered by a nuclear reactor...


Too expensive and heavy, so cancelled.


Actually, I am also quite interested in Cold War planes, especially Soviet planes.


Oh, NH, a while ago you asked, but I didn't replay because I had no keyboard-Yes, I play Battlefield 1942, but have not yet downloaded FH 0.65, still on 0.6...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 17, 2004)

There was an article on the UK's Victors in the December 2002 edition of flypast. There are no more airworthy planes of this type, though one of them, called "Lusty Lindy" still does fast taxi runs and fought in GWI (Gulf War I).
Hope that helps!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2004)

there's a project here in England to restore Avro Vulcan XH558 to the air that's making good progress.......................


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 17, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> America tested and successfully flew the N-1, a modified B-36 powered by a nuclear reactor...
> 
> 
> Too expensive and heavy, so cancelled.
> ...


 great  , now i cant play anything because my grafix card is burnd and i am useing Riva TNT 64 

GODDAMNIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THETS HUGE !!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2004)

> because my grafix card is burnd



that's exactily why you don't play with matches............


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 17, 2004)

HA.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 17, 2004)

my god that makes me sound like my mum................

no jokes please.............


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 17, 2004)

damn thet mig 25 foxbat it can put a meen afterburner


but still quake 3 runs like hell on every comp.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 17, 2004)

I don't know a lot of things about Cold War planes. But I know that the RCAF made researches and devlopped the first plane able to "break the sound wall" (do you understand what I mean ?). It was called "The Arrow Project" (a movie was made about this). But, even after successful test flights, the project was canceled because of the American "Anti-Missiles Shield" project (yes, that American project started in the 70s and we're still talking about it).

The Arrow Project was the last one led by a powerful Canadian army. Now, all others armies look at us and laugh because our army sucks.


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 17, 2004)

you mean the starwars project ???


----------



## Maestro (Oct 18, 2004)

Yeah, if you call it that way. The project to prevent USA from being attacked with nuclear missiles.


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 18, 2004)

didnt finish it yet, they are working on the star wars project for 30 years now. 


and by the way did you guys celebrait 60 years for D-DAY( in operation overlord) ????


----------



## Maestro (Oct 18, 2004)

Hmmm... It's hard to answer that shortly without going into politic... But in a nutshell, let's say that Canada officialy had a 60th anniversary celebration of the D-Day, but the celebration was quite small in Québec. (Because, like I said before, 48% of Québecers are National-Socialists (with a big part of them who are Nazi) and the remaining 52% are Federalists-Capitalists. The results of both referendums are here to prove it. And if you don't beleive me, I can give you statistics.)

End of the political part.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## NightHawk (Oct 19, 2004)

so lets nuke Québec.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 19, 2004)

No  Canada is a beautiful country, lets _not_ destroy it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 19, 2004)

and if we went around nuking places where would we get??


----------



## Maestro (Oct 19, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> No  Canada is a beautiful country, lets _not_ destroy it



Yeah, you're right. Why don't USA annex us ? It would shut up all those Nationalist bastards...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 19, 2004)

I have come to the solid conclusion, backed up by undeniable evidence, that NightHawk is an absoulute idiot.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## NightHawk (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 20, 2004)

Sorry mate 8) Im sure he didnt mean it, and if he does I shall personally spank him 


NB: I realise how dodgy that sounds.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 20, 2004)

very dodgy, i don't know how he's gonna take it..................


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 20, 2004)

dont worry be happy ! no offense taken.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 20, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> very dodgy, i don't know how he's gonna take it..................



Me neither, I'll have to ask him, I mean I wouldnt wanna dissappoint him would I?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 22, 2004)

what you're gonna ask him "how would you feel if i said i was gonna spank you??".............


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 22, 2004)

I have been spanked by far bigger and meaner than 'Ol CC there.... But the point still stands... NH is a freakin meatball...


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 23, 2004)

the meatball from mars,it comes to slave humanty,


----------



## Gemhorse (Oct 23, 2004)

Apart from having 'cloth-eyes' [ it is a WWII Aviation site], one tires of the strangling of the English language consistently applied to NH's posts...What kinda 'pull-through' posts 'Let's nuke Canada' ....I find that bloody offensive. - Is this going to be 'Moderated' or is a Moderator just a paper tiger....- Is it just going dissolve into another series of 'waffling' posts.....Get a grip, this site is WWII, and some BOY who doesn't even know his alleged Country's Presidents, who posts up anyones photos, is pissing over us all.....


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 23, 2004)

yeah and you are a big hotshot.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 23, 2004)

Yea and we noticed that since u didnt know anything about Haifa, u suddenly moved to the West Bank...... HA!! No one, and I mean NO ONE moves to the West Bank....

And u are the least intelligent poster here by a long shot.... You post nothing useful, and say even less.... Go find an Israeli website u poser....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2004)

wow a conversation between brad and NH would be fasinating...............


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 23, 2004)

actualy i will ignore this one,


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2004)

Please ignore them NH. 

Les, I would rather you ignore NH than be insulting towards him, please refrain in future.

NH, i have mentioned this in the past, but please try to post about WW2. This is not a site for discussing modern warfare and politics.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2004)

Dude, we can only take so much of his moronic sensablilities before its time to say something... And now hes changed his location from the West Bank to Gaza, after I called him on that...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2004)

Yeah I understand, but if you must do it please use PM's and not the forums.

Thankyou 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2004)

Ill think about it.. Ive never used a PM before to bitch somebody out....


----------

